# Please help me identify this Bucherer watch?



## pjskeleton

My inaugural thread! Anyway.....

Recently I picked up a Bucherer watch in a thrift store (for $10, who prices this stuff?!) and found out a few things about it. One is that it's authentic. It's fairly obvious that it is, it's too quality to be a fake. Plus, when I opened the case back, all the proper markings were on the wind-weight. Two, is that Bucherer is apparently the third biggest Swiss watch company, behind Omega and Rolex. And three, is that it is a 21 jewel automatic three position movement. I have some pictures posted here:

Bucherer Watch - a set on Flickr

There's a picture each of the face, band, and movement of the watch, as well as a video of the movement in action just for fun. Doesn't really show much action other than the wheel going back and forth but that's that. Anyway, could you help me ID the watch? Any other pictures required, I can take. I'd like to sell it, but if it's not worth enough I'd definitely keep and wear it.


----------



## StufflerMike

A closer look onto your watch revealed it is not a High-End Watch. Post will be moving shortly to our Vintage & Pocket Watches Forum.


----------



## bjohnson

It's a 1970s Bucherer automatic. 

It doesn't look like an ETA movment. I can see a cartouche under the balance wheel but can't make it out.

PS - Bucherer isn't a watch company .. they are a jewellery store that has had watches made for them. Vintage ones are typically well made watches. Their value is likely influenced by the higher end watches currently sold by the brand.


PPS - welcome to the insanity ... errr .. hobby


----------



## whatwhatwhat

Actually, Bucherer IS a watch company. They have been making watches since 1888 and under their own brand since 1919 - though they are better well none for the jewelry and watch sales side. Bucherer Group's claims to fame is that it is the world's largest seller of Rolex watches and for many years only sold the two brands, Bucherer and Rolex, at its stores. The two firms are today Switzerland's largest luxury watch producer and largest luxury watch retailer.

The company was founded by Carl Freidrich Bucherer and had strong ties to Rolex even in the beginning, The Bucherer's were sharing a shop with Hans Wilsdorf and officially since 1924 Bucherer and Rolex and why the two brands have strong ties today on the distribution side -

As for the watch side of the business, it has had a bit of an identity crisis being labeled "Bucherer" for most years and then onto "BSwiss" which is still around and was created ironically to eliminate confusion on the brand name for their high-end luxury pieces brand "Carl F. Bucherer".

For their in-house Manufacture pieces have been labeled "Carl F. Bucherer" since 2001 as an homage to the founder by his grandson, Jorg Bucherer. 
They have plants in the Jura region of Switzerland, Ste-Croix and Lucerne.

As for the watch the only reference material I could find was this 1968 Bucherer Chronometer - They made updates to it in 1975 but I don't have any back shots - You can try the corporate office in Lucerne for more info - 011-41-41-369-7000 or in the states a good place to start would be the Bucherer authorized service provider Stoll & Co. in Ohio for an appraisal, (937) 434-7800


----------



## Hartmut Richter

It looks like an early version of the perennial favourite, the ETA 2824:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA 2824-1

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rikka

I'd like to know its authenticity. Thank you in advance


----------



## Border-Reiver

Most likely not vintage, a quartz watch made in Japan (?), not of genuine material, a genuine lighter, nice to light cigarettes. Can't read anything on the dial or see any hallmarks to say anything above this level.


----------



## Old Navman

Rikka said:


> View attachment 15630767
> 
> I'd like to know its authenticity. Thank you in advance


What's written on the bottom of the dial? _Japan movt_?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek and _magandang gabi_ (it is evening here as I write this)! I concur with the others: probably authentic but nothing excessively special, despite the name on the dial. A sort of "dual tool": lighter with watch but neither is all that special and only the combination makes it somewhat unusual.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## kimsun

hHello, I wanted to know what model is this and how much it costs. Thank you


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! I am afraid that we don't give valuations here but since it's a second hand quartz watch with a gold plated case (rather than solid gold), it will be worth rather less than you probably hope. It looks a little like a 1980s or early 1990s watch.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## BhomokeSaik

My own experience with Bucherer watches comes from a watch my mother-in-law bought in Lucerne way back in 1954. It is a: 

Bucherer Automatic INCABLOC, 25 jewels, 18k gold case. 

For the year it was made and sold, it's in fantastic shape. I'd be interested in knowing anything about this time piece.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcometo Watchuseek! Post some pictures and we may be able to help you a little more.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sanja

Can somebody tell me which model is this watch?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! Unfortunately, we don't give valuations here since it is too difficult to be precise. Look up similar watches in eBay or the like and see what they sell for there - that should give you a fair idea. I also don't think that the watch belonged to a model line (in those days, many watches by many makers didn't). All I can tell you is that the watch is from the late sixties, possibly early seventies and will have a generic movement, probably by ETA or Adolf Schild. If you want to wear it regularly, you should have it serviced by a professional watchmaker to avoid damage.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## marvelousmallory

hello - does anyone have any information on the year of this watch or what the model number is? I believe it is a mens watch as it belonged to my Great Grandfather - but I am not completely sure. It is a Bucherers 17 jewels (not sure what this means?) It is shockproof, waterproof and antimagnetic according to the back? any info anyone might have is appreciated!


----------



## Old Navman

marvelousmallory said:


> hello - does anyone have any information on the year of this watch or what the model number is? I believe it is a mens watch as it belonged to my Great Grandfather - but I am not completely sure. It is a Bucherers 17 jewels (not sure what this means?) It is shockproof, waterproof and antimagnetic according to the back? any info anyone might have is appreciated!


Welcome to the forum,
I note the back of the watch says 'waterproof' - from memory it was around late 1960's when watches imported to US were prevented from using that term. As a guess - 1950s ~1960s? If you could unscrew the back and post photo of the movement that would assist in dating it. Can't help you with model information but on the back there is a stamp - 201 or 2Q1 - perhaps that is it?


----------



## marvelousmallory

Old Navman said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> I note the back of the watch says 'waterproof' - from memory it was around late 1960's when watches imported to US were prevented from using that term. As a guess - 1950s ~1960s? If you could unscrew the back and post photo of the movement that would assist in dating it. Can't help you with model information but on the back there is a stamp - 201 or 2Q1 - perhaps that is it?


Interesting, does this mean the watch is not actually waterproof? I just assumed it was so that would be helpful to know! Here is a picture of the inside.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The movement was made by Felsa (Lengnau):






bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Felsa 465







www.ranfft.de





Hartmut RIchter


----------



## Old Navman

marvelousmallory said:


> Interesting, does this mean the watch is not actually waterproof? I just assumed it was so that would be helpful to know! Here is a picture of the inside.


Well, personally I wouldn't try to find out if one of my vintage watches is really waterproof. There are many reasons why it probably wouldn't be. I don't want to repeat what has already been said so check out some WUS discussions on this - for example HERE, HERE, HERE and HERE and more. But the reason why watch manufacturers agreed to drop the word "waterproof" (impervious to water) from description was the fact that most watches are not designed to be completely waterproof and so they agreed to use the word 'water resistant' instead.


----------



## Jotham

Sorry if I opened an old thread, but it seems to be the same question that I've got.
First of all, greetings to everyone, this is my first post and I hope not to be broking any rules.
I recently acquired an old Bucherer watch that I've found gourgeous (Like old style), but I've been trying to find more information for the date that the watch could be manufactured, or even the model that could be, as no reference/serial numbers appear anywhere. This is the model in matter: 
BTW; Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rein Heits Gilde

Jotham said:


> Sorry if I opened an old thread, but it seems to be the same question that I've got.
> First of all, greetings to everyone, this is my first post and I hope not to be broking any rules.
> I recently acquired an old Bucherer watch that I've found gourgeous (Like old style), but I've been trying to find more information for the date that the watch could be manufactured, or even the model that could be, as no reference/serial numbers appear anywhere. This is the model in matter:
> BTW; Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 17035429
> 
> View attachment 17035432
> 
> View attachment 17035431
> 
> View attachment 17035430
> 
> View attachment 17035426
> 
> View attachment 17035427


Hello. The top plate has an ETA stamp, looks like ETA 2452. Rough production range of the movement is 1955 to 1975.

17jewels.info: ETA 2452

One more thing of interest I can share. The 115 in Hammer Head mark on your caseback indicates you 18k gold case was produced by Favre & Perrett, La Chaux de Fonds.


----------



## Jotham

Jotham said:


> Sorry if I opened an old thread, but it seems to be the same question that I've got.
> First of all, greetings to everyone, this is my first post and I hope not to be broking any rules.
> I recently acquired an old Bucherer watch that I've found gourgeous (Like old style), but I've been trying to find more information for the date that the watch could be manufactured, or even the model that could be, as no reference/serial numbers appear anywhere. This is the model in matter:
> View attachment 17035429
> 
> View attachment 17035432
> 
> View attachment 17035431
> 
> View attachment 17035430
> 
> View attachment 17035426
> 
> View attachment 17035427





Rein Heits Gilde said:


> Hello. The top plate has an ETA stamp, looks like ETA 2452. Rough production range of the movement is 1955 to 1975.
> 
> 17jewels.info: ETA 2452
> 
> One more thing of interest I can share. The 115 in Hammer Head mark on your caseback indicates you 18k gold case was produced by Favre & Perrett, La Chaux de Fonds.


Thanks a lot for your time and information!! I was really anxious for knowing more jeje!!


----------

